
Pro-Trump propaganda manipulation live at Facebook - HappyDreamer
https://www.facebook.com/girlsforgirls.ngo.5
======
HappyDreamer
Can you see how they do it? How they do the manipulation? My acquaintances,
who got tricked into accepting the friend request, didn't see the propaganda,
not even after I mentioned to them that it's pro-Trump propaganda. One of them
did realize, a little bit later.

It's really insidious and manipulating in a clever way.

About the content -- apparently it's not true, see e.g.
[https://nordic.businessinsider.com/trump-falsely-claims-
demo...](https://nordic.businessinsider.com/trump-falsely-claims-democrats-
border-family-separations-immigration-2018-6?r=US&IR=T)

I don't like this kind of manipulation. (Not pro-Trump, not pro-anyone-else
either.) Any tips about what to do about it? Reporting the profile is one
thing, however, there're likely 10 000 other similar profiles that I never
found out about.

Cannot Facebook automatically find these things and ban the ip addresses or
something?

~~~
gus_massa
Are you sure it is not a spam account from a clickfarm? Perhaps they only want
to sell soap or whoever pay them to send spam and links. Make some friends and
likes to build some credibility. Facebook is combating them and all the spam,
but the spam filter is not perfect. [Disclaimer: I don't work t Facebook, so
I'm only guessing here.]

~~~
HappyDreamer
Thanks for that interesting thought. Yes I'm fairly positive this is about
politics:

This "NGO" posted the pro-Trump "news" three days ago, and _thereafter_ they
started sending huge amounts of friend requests, including to me and to some
people I know. The last three _days_ the "NGO" has added 150+ friends. The 5
months before that, they added only about 4 friends per month.

So it's the Trump "news" they want everyone to see. (And there's an election
later this year, so I suppose they do these things more often now this year)

I think they are talented, the people doing this propaganda.

